# Dual boot FreeBSD 8.3 with slackware 13.37 using lilo



## wattledcrows (May 23, 2012)

Hello, I'm a new user here and also a new user for freebsd FreeBSD.

I've installed Slackware 13.37 on my laptop, but if I install freebsd FreeBSD 8.3 can I dual boot with Slackware using LILO on slackware?

Please give me a tutorial if I can dual boot these two operating systems.

Thanks.


----------



## xiaopeng (May 29, 2012)

http://slackwiki.com/Dual_Booting_With_FreeBSD_9
This may  help, but that is FreeBSD 9 and grub, rather than your FreeBSD 8.3 and LILO.


----------

